# Calibration Profiles and Color Checker Passport



## Donna J (Feb 21, 2015)

I have an X-Rite Color Checker Passport.  Am just learning how to use it.  I created a Calibration Profile in Lightroom just for practice.  Now I want to get rid of that profile and cannot figure out how to do so.  Can someone help?  Thank you.


----------



## Nogo (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't believe you can remove the profile from Lightroom at least not directly.  To remove the profile, you probably need to delete the file from where X-Rite saves it.  On my computer they are saved at  C:\Users\Philip\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\  
  I would not do this myself.  To me it would be safer just to ignore it.  If you don't want to use it, just don't select it.

If you are only wishing to remove the profile from a photo, just select another profile just like you did to choose the X-Rite one.  Most likely either "Camera Standard" or "Adobe Standard" to replace your test profile.


----------

